# Wyoming Creeking Stoke-2008



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*reed read*

im taking your advice. 

if your needing some early season creeking. im checking out a couple new runs 30 mins from casper. i have a good feeling about mid april for this year.
one with 360ft/mi crux with 188 average


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

here's a pic


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

Sweet dude. That looks good. Hopefully this will be a good water year across the board! I remember driving around west of Casper there looks to be some pretty steep stuff in there! I was surprised.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

they first mile is only 80 so it brings the average down a bunch with out the first mile it would be closer to about 215 average. lots of unrun creeks around casper im shooting for 3 new runs this summer that are 45mins of casper. im excited for some big horns and wind rivers though.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Cold Fear already runs that creek regularly, you should get beta from him.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

that would be the big horns that aaron has run. i didn't put the name of the creek on the pic so how do you know who ran what?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

He got you there. 
If I remember right theres more than a couple creeks in Wyoming


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Cold Fear is the master of all Wyoming creeks. As if there could be a manky Wyoming creek he has'nt crushed. Creeks in Wyoming don't even run until Cold Fear says it's OK for them to run. Cold Fear does'nt even look for boofs, he just tells the creek where he wants to boof and the boof happens.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

hmm intresting


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Mike, like I've told you before, I'm down for any and all of the WY projects you've run by me. I'll be there with boat and video camera in hand. Lemme know if you need a hand with some wood removal before the day of descent comes.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

count i don't think there should be a big wood issue at all. im going to check it out soon. super easy access shuttle would only take like 5 mins. there's also super easy exit immediatly before crux and this is also the prime scouting before the run. 

there's another run by elderbrook wyo for some of you who know the backcountry. which would probably be good mid may. 

aaron is a great creeker but you are forgetting one person who makes it all happen ed conning. Ed is still kayaking even with ice bridges and all in cody.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Just give a call, Forrest and I will be up there boats and chainsaw in hand.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i have forest's phone number. when it gets closer ill be sure to call. i don't think there should be many strainers or any at all. im more than likely going to take a couple days off work once this creek and deer creek run and hit some of the goods maybe make deer creek a 2 day run since last time someone tried the entire canyon(ed conning) they were paddling out in dark. David schmitt and I put in half way down and it was about 5 hours.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I didn't know Chuck Norris was a kayaker, awesome!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Aaron from Cody is scared and gay! Not that this is a problem, it's just the facts. Now go learn to kayak Crap and get off of Aarons nuts and leave the shit talking to the bad ass folk here in WY.

On another note- Colorado sucks!

On another nother note-count stop trying to weasel in on first d's in the great state of WY

Gary "x owner of CO"


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Leave to gary to tell it how it is.

The Buzz has missed your trite remarks. Where have you been?

Probably enjoying that sweet Teton pow, right?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

"Wyoming where nothing can live in large numbers!" 

Gary you are sounding like a true Wy boy! Just wonderin if you are true to the Wy game and started sportin the Wyoming rat tail hair cut! 

Gary is also right Colorado does suck... Isnt that why the wind blows 24/7 most places in Wy!

J/K my entire family is from Wy. Most of my uncles were born in Rock Springs. The ones that did not move down here to Colorado still live in Lander, Jackson, Buffalo, and Gillette. Gotta love the fightin cammels and Hladky construction safework in Gillette!

I wish my summer would allow me to make it up there for some summer boatin but most of my trips come in the winter so we can bring the sleds.

When you guys get the good post some pics I love to see the Wy area creeks.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I got skunked in WY last season. I drove all the way up there to get some sweet first D's in some of the BrokeBack Mountain drainages and came to find out there is no such thing. I had heard about this BrokeBack Mountain while I was watching the Oscars a while back and thought I'd just go up there because if it was mountainy enough for Hollywood then there must be some good stunt waterfalls and stuff. Now I think WY is just a big scam.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Gary your going be kissing my ass down the Wyoming creeks this Spring!

Remember I dont want to see anymore T rescues!

You want to head to arizona in 2 weeks or so?


Mike i'm all about hittin up that stuff just let me know where and when and i will hook up with ya!

The Big Horns are looking really good for snow!

Aaron


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Count, yeah the snow is super sik and the mtns are the real deal when skiing here. No schoolmarm or vail cat tracks on this side.

No Red, I'm a Colorado boy. I do however think I will be stay here in or around Jackson for a long time as I love it. The wind is no joke for sure and the mullets will be in full force along with the flouresent(sp) one pieces for the red neck races.

Ture, stay in your play park. Now finish the warm milk and go back to bed.

As for the tuber above, you have other things too worry about. NF of the Payette is going to go huge, and I'm driving. Get your dry suit ready cause you have one month til the shit hits the fan. We'll warm up for your big horns on 5k in Idaho. 

Aaron, yeah I could be up for that. Going surfing in Cali next week til the 25th, than I'm game.

I would swim before I let anyone T rescue me, don't you agree Keck?

Gary


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

the park should run a week in mid-march at 4000cfs if any close boaters are needing a fix. the river kinda is like a giant cold slushy with waves.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

The NEXT MISSION!














Aaron


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

im there buddy.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I hope there's more white in "the next mission" then there is in that picture, I was hoping to kayak not tube.

Gary

Oh and nice hat, sorry to hear about heath


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

COLDFEAR said:


> The NEXT MISSION!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have the sack to hit that, Aaron. Quit all this posting of water that you've never run and photochopping your face in all of those pictures. Puss. We need to hit Little Rock before I leave. If I leave. 8)


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Cold Fear's hat is cool, however the fact that he is drinking a red bull on a raft trip is undeniably brokeback. Who sifts through the cooler on a raft trip and grabs a red bull over a fresh, cold, frothy, tasty, bring-a-smile-to-your-face PBR? I think the RCRE might have some openings.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

He's trying to show how hard he is for the sponsors, crap. 

He's gonna learn CO style this year, that you don't go on the water without a pfd and helmet, gayness stops here!


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

And god knows we had enough PBR on that trip. I think we took four cases of PBR, a bunch of bud, some nattie ice. We had it covered. Trav and Clive and I were rowing drinking beer, and there he is with his pussy red bull. He doesn't even drink beer. How can you trust a man who won't even drink a fine American beverage? Oh, and he smelled kinda funky too.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Come on up to Ten Sleep boys when she is running around 2 feet and we will see who the men and boys are!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

This is some of the goods on deer creek wyo 15 mins outside casper(not deer creek by cody). i left out most of the good section pics because that's up to you to find out whats in there. and it's good. only a hand full of people have paddled this beautiful canyon.

aaron i plan on some after work trips during the week to buffalo for some creeking if you are interested.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Two feet on tensleep, sounds scary. Let me know what level I'll need a creek boat cause two feet is still a play boat arena. Only difference is this year you wont show just to look at it, you'll be putting on.

Gary "owner of CO and Aaron"


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

more..


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*I love all th trash talking!*

Trash Talking makes you feel good, doesn't! Especially though a Key Pad! I think your nuts to get on Ten Sleep at 2 Feet. I would love to see you on it at a 11 inches in a Playboat. That would be fun! I do remember looking at it at 2 feet last year and I think we found one or two eddies in the whole run! And By the way those pics of Deer Creek look pretty sweet. I like how you said that there wasn't enough white water in Aarons Pics but the pics you posted are flat water with a little Whitewater. But you know, what ever, I would live to get to casper to run that section. When if I have to paddle over that lake in your picture of Deer Creek.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

when did i post anything bad about tensleep or aaron? can you learn to type a little better please i had a hard time understanding. it sounded like you "like to paddle in lakes?" whatever tard. ed conning would say otherwise about deer creek loser.

deer creek is anything but flatwater something i call pool drop style creeks. its alright we don't want you to come down this way if you are going to be a dick.


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*Casper the Friendly Ghost!*

I wasn't talking to you. I was referring to Gary E. But oh well if you want to bad mouth me thats cool whatever. You sound like a great guy, I can't wait to meet up with you up there in Broke Back Country. I bet you are fun to boat with, can't wait to meet up with you! I love you too!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

brokeback country? hahaha where do these kids come up with this, some sick perversions in the youth these days.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey paddle I'm talking shit boy; Not Casper. Oh shit---- my fingers are pumpin themselves up now. I would talk shit and do when ever where ever the hell I want, and there's nothing you could do about it. So go scout some more creeks you'll never run and get back on here and tell me about it.

Cannot believe we got your 17 post in a couple years to sound so stupid. At least you could have got the peps and trash straight. 

Tensleep at 11inches is a tube run with a helmet and pfd. 2feet is a play boat run and 2.3 is getting into a creek boat run. 

Just call me if you need level, boat or put in advice. My first piece of advice is learn how to catch eddies that are smaller then 4 boats. 

Take another 2 yrs off before your next post.

Gary "Aarons daddy"


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*Wow You must feel so good about yourself.*

Man an Electrician that sits on a computer all day and posts on Mountain Buzz. You are right I should feel really bad that I don't post on here all the time, Man I wish I could be sitting at my computer all day long waiting to talk trash to someone I don't know! Thanks for making me realize that my life is all messed up and that I should be on mountain Buzz all day, Everyday!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

dude you are the diffinition of pathetic. you got on today just to trash talk. some people do think about kayaking 24-7! you r not one of them! so how about you get back to nintendo wii and fruit loops.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Trash Talking makes you feel good, doesn't! Especially though a Key Pad! I think your nuts to get on Ten Sleep at 2 Feet. I would love to see you on it at a 11 inches in a Playboat. That would be fun! I do remember looking at it at 2 feet last year and I think we found one or two eddies in the whole run! And By the way those pics of Deer Creek look pretty sweet. I like how you said that there wasn't enough white water in Aarons Pics but the pics you posted are flat water with a little Whitewater. But you know, what ever, I would live to get to casper to run that section. When if I have to paddle over that lake in your picture of Deer Creek.


Did you say the above or me? Cause as I go back on these threads I don't see anything I've wrote, talking to you Paddle. AND WE HAVE A WINNER, IT'S FAT ASS BY A HAIR!
Gary


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Gnar E, you can have Tensleep at 2 feet and KEEP IT. We drove that distance with only that run in mind, got there and the gauge was 2.1. It took 3 seconds to make my decision and I had to burn my pants, underwear and socks after volcanic shit shot out my ass. We camped there (running other fantastic stuff in the area) for two days and no f'n way was I getting on that thing. It was fricken ROARING to the point of hearing boulders tumbling. 

Without a doubt I will be there, but not above 1.3(ish). Even at that level eddies are far in between. 

Hey, just FYI, the lower half of TS was still really crank'n at 2", but wider, and more features to work with beyond straight down. For anyone wanting to give that half a shot (if it gets above 1.5) it was a gas. 

If you pull that off I want to be there.


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*Deer Creek*

Hey Casper,

When Deer Creek is Running and you are going to run it, post something because I am interested in coming to Casper to run it.

Thanks


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you are shit out of luck man. im not showing you any lines unless you are down for a late night paddle in friday and camp at crux. no pussies


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*Thats cool*

Casper, Thats cool. What a great boating committee!

Craw, I am pumped for the May trip. It is going to be a blast. Hopefully we can get enough to knock it out quick. How long do you think it will take us to get the job done if we have 15 people? Do you think more then one day! I was thinking one or two!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm suprised your scared arse could even sleep by it Craw. You guys stick to filter plant and let Casper and me knock this shit out. 

You have me so pissed I got my bike pump out and am now pumping up my heavy duty 20x20x80r tube. 

I'm gonna start walking up there tomorrow after we fire Cody bowl on our boards. As soon as I hit Cody, I'm gonna walk my tired arse over to Aarons and slap him. About that time Casper shows with the wheels and we will camp without pooping til that shit runs to our like'n. 

Then we will do a test run on, on said above tubes to see if we make it. If we send that shit with no problem at 2 feet, we will then decide if we want to bother to wait for a higher level to kayak or go straight to deer creek and paddle the way we roll, BIG!

I leave for a few years and people walk rigo at a G! 

Gary


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

2 months till creeking season. 

i wish that the blm would do a annual week release for pathfinder through fremont canyon. that would be some killer whitewater


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

One more thing, there better not be gayboaters that enjoy play parks acting like creekers on this thread or I'm gonna kick ya in da balls.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Headin into the Brokeback Range!











Well Gary at least I wont have to be T-rescuing your arse in your tube!

We will see who is slapping who when we get to the 500 foot per mile section!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

aaron wheres that pic of


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Why don't you fly back east with me Aaron and we'll double that 500ft a mile to a G. We leave early April and there's a thousand ft per mile no portage waiting to pop your cherry. 

I sleep like a little baby on 500ft per mile runs, gonna have to find something steeper to pucker me. Can you say ROAD PRONG baby! Early April, no excuses as I have plans for you and your skirt.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a rule of thumb for Gary E beta for mortal boaters...

His prime flow quoted will likely destroy you, your gear or both...
Divide recommended flows by 2 for a potentially decent flow.

Add a 1/2 to full grade to the difficulty and you should be in the ballpark.

For example:
Gary: I'll tube that weak class IV shit at 1000 cfs.
Translation: Bring the creeker, expect IV+/V- at 500 cfs, and V at a 1000.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm struggling to remember his name but there was an old timer in Casper who ran most of those creeks West of town maybe 10 years back or so. Chan would know who he is.


----------



## isaacrodolph (Oct 7, 2006)

*I'll boat.*

Hey Mike, looks you opened a good can of worms. People are really throwing down, and saying a lot of shit about everyone. Whats that all about.
Hey, anyway I'm up for running drops upside down, backwards, or maybe straight, you, Count and Alex can testify to that. I'm for anything. Keep me posted on the action and I will do my best to free myself up. I would really like to get up in the Big Horns. 

By the way, I do tree work for a living, so if anyone needs a hand clearing wood let me know. I have everything to get the job done. 

Keep it in the current... luke


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, ok, lets get back on topic and get back to how full of shit cold fear is. He looked like a scared little girl when we ran little rock. Definitely needs to grow the sack to talk as big as he does. 

















On another note, he is one of my best friends, and I feel good about giving him shit over the internet.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

MikeG said:


> I'm struggling to remember his name but there was an old timer in Casper who ran most of those creeks West of town maybe 10 years back or so. Chan would know who he is.


 
these are not west of casper.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

there's an older fellow in douglas who use to run deer creek and than there's steve varlan from douglas as well, ed conning was in the group that hit up deer creek. but as far as _____creek, to my knowledge it hasn't been run.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Mike what do you know about the Waterfall that they never ran?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

my guess is 30+ i have the original set of pictures from the frist trip done on deer creek and it looks like it could be clean with enough cfs. i need to check the LZ for sure though. long run.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Ya Ed said he thought it was doable is it a tricky entrance? I thought he said it was getting dark and they walked that part of the canyon.

I realy want to get in on this mission so please let me know when she starts to flow!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

ill post when everything this way starts flowing. but from the pic it looks doable. entrance looks really tricky, makes your nuts go into your stomach with the pic from above looking at the blind corner.

as soon as everything starts running im taking it off for like a week or at least 4 days.

we might even beable to do afterwork runs down the new creek im looking at.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

"Mike what do you know about the Waterfall that they never ran?"

Just that you wont fire it! I am coming in hot when you give the thumbs up, let me know.

Gary


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

gary if you want it that bad it will be a a couple cases of beer and a bag of greens(not shwag) and ill let you drop it first. 

actually im sure most wouldn't run this drop. so don't feel bad aaron.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Gary is a puss he will wait for me to fire it and then he will take my sloppy seconds!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

OHH dirty like some sick porn video. gary couple cases? ill try to fax the pic to my email and than upload it on this forum for you guys and maybe a couple more pics.

by the way guys im running this shit first.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

caspermike said:


> these are not west of casper.


If they are 30 min from Casper and not West they must be dead flat.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

west of casper is the rattlesnakes and they are not big enough to collect any snowpack. east of casper is the north end of the medicine bow range. i live right next to them and can see them out my porch. its not flat unless you go east east towards nebraska. douglas is close to an hour east of casper and thats when the range turns to flats


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

First Casper, I don't give a shit, who, what or when it gets run; I just want to go there after 1, 10 or 11 descents and watch Aaron walks his 112 pound ass around it so he wont swim. He's a puss!

I don't care about first d's, I just want to send a few drops here and there.

You just give me a shout when shits open and you have your bragging rights under your belt, so I can come up and send some shit.

Aaron, 1 month, BIG WATER NF! Shits gonna be on.

Your big daddy G


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

And I don't support play boaters, ever!

Gary


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good safety is always key in a drop like this. we should plan it so its a weekend were we can hit the entire deer creek stretch as well as the first descent of another creek 15 minutes east. i just want to see these creeks run more and i want to see the kayaking culture grow in casper.

im pretty sure forest and austin can make it down here for these and ill give you a call. they should run pretty early for about a month solid.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

caspermike said:


> west of casper is the rattlesnakes and they are not big enough to collect any snowpack. east of casper is the north end of the medicine bow range. i live right next to them and can see them out my porch. its not flat unless you go east east towards nebraska. douglas is close to an hour east of casper and thats when the range turns to flats


fair enough. The guy who ran most of that stuff in the Northern Med Bows was named Calvin... He worked for the railroad and lived in a storage unit. Ed Conney might remember him too. I'm not trying to steal your first D glory but if you can track him down he might have some good beta for you.


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

a few things to note: 

1) i tubed tensleep at 2 feet and got trashed but completed the run

2) if you information about waterfalls from people that don't run them, you should ask yetigonecrazy


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

3) if you like creeks with eddies, you are probably gay

4) gary has no clue who he is, he went to costa rica, "because we are gonna get these sick 1st d's man!" and didn't run a dam thing


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh shit- Now Mr I can't run a clean line to save my arse chimes in from the lurker gallery.

Slee, Yetti has and will continue to school you in everything but tube'n.

You need to get your arse up here and huck something worthy, not this Vail weak ass shit!

Gary "owner of CO"


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

So much animosity in Wyoming. Who is gonna make Aaron their bitch? I've been there, done that, took pictures. Time for someone else to step up to the plate.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

anybody have a last name on this calvin? all i show is old dudes in old boats in the pics i have.

i have asked ed and he hasn't heard of anybody running this particular creek


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

dood if i could contain my enthusiasm, I would, but i cant physically do that

but seriously, slee....when youre down here this summer give me holler and ill direct you to some stuff you might like....i have no idea if people have been there before but it's ready to go for a captain extrem-o like yourself


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Gary E said:


> I leave for a few years and people walk rigo at a G! Gary


Hey. Leave me out of this, asshole.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*Gary E*

Top Ten Reasons Gary E Does* NOT* "Own" Colorado

10 - The duechebag lives in Wyoming
9 - His favorite runs are woohoo slide runs that went out of style 4 years ago, to "Own" Colorado your favorite runs should be manky roadside gnar.
8 - After mad shit talking in '06 about the Big South road opening, we were there in lounge chairs when they opened it and Gary E was nowhere in site.
7 - Gary E lives 1.5 hrs from Lower Mesa Falls and has never and will never huck the right side.
6 - Gary E says he hates playboating but lives in Jackson where there is nothing but playboating, and thinks 1 weekend trip a year to Escalante makes him a "creek boater"
5 - Barrell Springs ran over 200 days last year, guess how many days Gary E ran it?
4 - Routt County River Enforcement won't even deputize him and they deputized Wayne Chorter of all people.
3 - When we were putting on Shoshone in inner tubes with PBR in hand, Gary put in with a face mask, elbow pads and creek boat.
2 - Gary E spends all his time now hanging out with non-PBR drinkers like Cold Fear rather than "Real Coloradans" like Conner Finney who aer'nt afraid to drink beer and blow some shit up.
1 - THE DUECHEBAG LIVES IN WYOMING!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Dude just cause he lives in wyoming doesn't make him a db


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh man CRAP!

10-I had to come to Wyoming so all you swimming, no boating maggots wouldn't rub off on me.

9-I've forgotten more roadside gnar then you will run in the next 10yrs. 75cfs doesn't even count as an eldo descent unless you rescue slee again.

8-That's because when Forrest and I fired it in 05 in 3 hrs from car to car, with no scouts or portages, passing 5 weak ass groups like yourself; I didn't have 8 hrs to watch you and your weak ass crew stare at shit for 10 minutes only to run it uglier then your woman.

7-Come on up to lower and I'll fire it with you. Right side is a big big line to talk about 9 hrs away. Come show me how it's done.

6-The only playboating I see in Jackson is when I pass through the canyon on my way to the Northfork.

5-Barrel needs at least 8 grand before I even think of getting dressed to paddle that. Once again, you need to try paddling rivers with water in them.

4-RCRE--Waynechorter, enough said. Max would kick me in the nuts if I even talked to anyone who has even thunk of excepting JJ. His is on his way to take me surfing in Santa Cruz today though.

3-I've never ran Shoshone, Um---why have you?

2-Coldfear is scared, so I like to hear him ask me to put his skirt on cause his hands are shaking so bad. True WY puss!

1-LOL, I do live in WY.

Yetti, slee isn't a extreme anything. That guy by himself kept savage in bizz for 3 extra yrs by swimming his shit and losing screams. The best part of paddling with slee is you get to paddle over the top of his head while he's pinned or trying to roll. Slee might want to start finding creeks with eddies, so we can retrieve his shit when "he styles that line" again.

Lutz, you're not the only scared little bitch in CO! There's plenty, I'm responding to one right now. Do not fear, you can hide among them.
Gary "the real deal owner of CO"


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

well i'd say you should come on down and check them out but i dont think theyre extreme enough for y'all! you would be bored, its not super flood stage and its not pants shittingly big, just some new steep creeks...

but maybe if you break a leg or something and need a nice mellow cruise run, give me a holler, ill show you where to go...


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

craporadon said:


> 2 - Gary E spends all his time now hanging out with non-PBR drinkers like Cold Fear rather than "Real Coloradans" like Conner Finney who aer'nt afraid to drink beer and blow some shit up.



This makes me laugh, because it is true. What kinda boater are ya if ya don't drink PBR? I know I've already made the argument.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

HA! Wyoming! Tuff guys with a couple Bud Lights in 'em ready to fight ya for "lookin' at ma girl crosswise" .. dually trucks that are more expensive than the family double-wide .. pissing Calvin stickers .. tumbleweeds .. WIND .. Dick Cheney. Only reasons to take a kayak into that place are the CF Box, or, "Just passin' through! Hey lookit that geyser!"


And, ummm, Edgeworth_less_, isn't it about that time of year for you to be making your annual pilgrimage out here? You know, for your yearly hike out of the Little White? 


Happy Spring, Bastards!
t


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

hey gare, are you gaining weight? maybe its just the winter but i just saw a pic of you and that double chin is coming in thick. looks like the north fork of the slate days are over or maybe they just never were

oh the pic, its just before.... and after the pics of all those class IV waterfalls you didn't run in costa! check it out! 

if you ever decide to do anything other than that playboat run you call the north fork and need a man's boat, give me a call i still have a few left.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

What's up with all these 120 pounders getting on this thread. At least I only drive 8 hrs to hike out of runs, You tend to fly for days and hike longer. I'll be up soon, don't worry!

Slee- that pic was posted just to make you feel better about your fat ass. I mean a statement like that, from a guy who's last piece of ass, was when his finger went through the toilet paper doesn't carry much weight.

Trey did say he might have video of you paddling a line clean; He's gonna get back to me on that. 

North Fork will be swollen and have some good play holes, so no excuses, I'm too fat will not work this time; Get up here. Jared asked me if you're still a pink piggy? Send him your buff photo, he will hang it up here in San Fran where they are a little sweeter for piggy's like you.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*calvin berstrom*

calvin berstrom did the first deseent of deer creek with steve varland and ed conning. anybody heard of this dude around anymore?


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Of Ed Conning? Yea, I know him.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

SKIBUM you are an idiot sometimes. im getting most of my info from ed.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

I am always an idiot, I have low expectations for myself. Don't know anything about the other fella.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

skibuminwyo said:


> I am always an idiot, I have low expectations for myself. Don't know anything about the other fella.


hey me and a buddy are more than likely driving up sunday. hows the canyon? is the upper boatable or frozen solid?


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

As in the upper upper, right below the dam? I went as far up as entrance exam the other day, it all looks good. Game boy, I believe is a walk right now. So is one other one, but I forget what it is called. A little bit up from that. Aaron definitely knows more than I do, as far as portages, etc. but as far up as I went, no ice. It is definitely LOW.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

sounds good you guys going to be intown this weekend and up for a run or 2 down the canyon?


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, for one, all my boating gear is sitting at my house in southwest montana. For two, it's still ice climbing season, Mike, can't be missing any of that, now can we?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*shoshone cody*

me and a buddy will be in cody at about 10:00 on sunday. peace


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

Mike, 

The upper is good to go, no ice. The only true portage is X Box which is now a sieve, and then there's some sketch type things to do in order not to get out of your boat at Game boy,but for all intents and purposes is also a sieve. you can determine whether you want to run pinball at this level, where you ride a boil near a sieve, to cut across above a rooster tail. Sometimes I run it,sometimes not. Ed always runs it. Maybe I'll see you up here this weekend.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

WOW this is the thanks I get for showing you Coloradons the goods in the Big Horns, Since when do I have to be a PBR drinker to be a real boater? Next time I will sit on the banks of Ten Sleep and drink my Bacardi Raz and watch you hardcores run the shiz. Gary you can go with them and I will wait at the bottom to catch your gear. You guys are just pissed since I havent joined your swim club!

SKIBUM- The last peace of whitewater you saw was sloshing in the bath playing around with your foamy!


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Mike Everything is good to go the upper canyon and the main canyon (below Bridge) Pinball is a fun drop at this level def. makes you pucker a bit!

I might hook up with you guys,


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Riiiiiggghhhhtttt. If someone would _give _me a couple a boats, I might be out a little bit more....... orrrrrrr well, how many times have you done Little Rock?  I am very happy with the fact that class IV scares me a bit. Well, alot, actually. I bet you didn't do the canyon for one of your first trips, either, did ya? 


edit: coldfear, at least it beats sitting in the tub playing with my floaties, as I hear you are want to do.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

aaron or any of you other boaters want to go on sunday call me (307)-797-1665 on sunday if you want to meet up. i know ed was meeting us for sure.
im down from top to bottom maybe a double dip if its not to cold? 
theres some awsome drops at low water. makes it more like a creek for sure. 

skibum i'll sell you an red kingpin icon 6.2 well well used. for $200? bring it up this weekend, its double oilcanned but still no wear holes or anything, rolled a car over it but i used it for 2 years after that.


----------



## sleddriver (Jun 13, 2007)

Aarron call me about the boat


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

12 miles of the unrun goods. the runs are adding up boys. ive taken my floating holidays so there lots of days for possible descents all up and down the casper area.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Mike is this the canyon i know about?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i private messaged you about this and some of the others. don't spill the beans brother. no colo tube steak for these firsts.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

the above pic should be a go this year. only runs for about 20 days.


luke and i are heading into redlexob canyon this weekend ill post on the wood condition. shouldn't be bad. hopefully get some pics of the potential.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Mike you going to boat or just check it out?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

its a whole 10 cfs. going to be clearing wood if there is any and checking the pools for rocks you can't see at normal flow. lots of constriction and gradient. should be very promising for a casper after work run.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*hike on sat*

here's a look at some of the good pics luke took of our adventure this weekend. we hiked the entire steep section of the canyon. about 4 mile hike and it took us a little over 6 hours. here's some of the good pictures

one more month...


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

Ohhhhh man. gotta love the shit-talking on this thread. Glad somebody remembered Calvin Bergstrom in here. That dozer driver from Wheatland was creeking WY before most of you were out of diapers. He was the first guy to run the Main Event on Bluegrass, Deer Creek, plus a lot of other crazy shit, in a long boat before creek boats were ever even invented. Ed Conning remembers him, we've all boated with him, and you guys are just the latest crop of creekers pushing the new limits. Get over it.........8)


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

we are getting stoked over here. calvin did run alot of stuff but what we can find out this is still unrun, unless he solod this which is very unlikely. calvin and ed were on the 1st d of deer creek, but the 30 footer is still unrun. whats your problem? maybe you should go push out a turd or something. latest crop of paddlers pushing the new limits?

you are a waste of fucking time. we won't be leading you down anytime soon


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I'm really curious to see pics of this with some water. The geology certainly looks promising, but that second pic kinda looks like boulder creek mank-pile. Definitely could clean up with more juice though.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

oh yeah will clean up nicely with 150 cfs in the upper part where that second pic was but 100 cfs is all that should be needed in the inards.







one of many many shelves in the upper half








here's the landing pool for the first pic i posted on this tread

rain is forcasted mon, tues, wednesday next week. if we get any rain i'm down for a run, it'll make all the low elevation snow melt and possible give us at least 200 cfs for a day or 2 and than the higher elevation snow could start. im hoping for more snow instead.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

park is up to about 1000 cfs and rising cartwheels blunts and whatever else you like. could possible drop before the weekend with the word around town.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*box elder creek*

derk, aaron, forest, shmitty. you guys are welcome to come join luke and I on box elder creek saturday. the gauge is rising. it did snow last night which slowed the gauge for a couple hours its back on the rise again and looks like it could be a great level for saturday and sunday. we do have permission for the take out on private property on the putin is at a bridge. nearly 0 hiking depending on how much you run


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

It should work for me, you think its going to go for sure?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

luke stopped by and took a pic of the putin on his way to fort collins to get a eskimo today. it looked nearly boatable today and it should continue on. there's almost to much water in the snow for it not to melt hardcore


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

well I can leave here tomorrow evening if need be, im clear to boat friday thru sunday.

Just let me know,


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

hell yeah ill let you know when it should be good to go. we don't want it to low so the closer to sunday the better.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Sunday's 50/50 for me. If I can make it, I'll let you know. If it doesn't go or if you go anytime after Saturday, let me know.

D


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

ohh yeah if we run it and when,it will be posted,so many clean 10+and 15+ footers and the amount of slides....... i can't even explain what this canyon holds in 5.5 miles about 940 feet drop and the crux is 360 through a tight mini gorge  couple more days......


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*yo count*

comin together as planned. got some boaters rounded up and should be on saturday for a low water d. im sure luke and i would be up for another lap on sunday after these next 2 nights itll be some great flows. hoping for a great trip we forgot to scout the 2 upper gorges so those could be interesting and a swim in here would be very very unrecommended. the main gorge is somewhat scoutable if you would like to take a prepeek or we can just bomb through. there shouldn't be anything to hard except maybe one pinch thats next to the river left undercut wall and your going to be driving right after everyhole and the slide will be interesting in there with the couple wall to wall ledges. but it should be a very interesting trip and from what we found out itll be a 1st d. we received land owners permission at the putin and takeout for our access.
and im hoping if some you guys in colo want to come up here and hit it later. make sure you are not blowing it for the rest of us and ask luke or i 2 go with. the ranchers in these parts can be pretty picky and if we stay on there good side we shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*So Mike, How did it go? As Planned!*

Just Curious if you have a trip report on how the run went! Box Elder Creek? Are you ready to go do laps on it? Let me know how it went!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

paddle4eva said:


> Just Curious if you have a trip report on how the run went! Box Elder Creek? Are you ready to go do laps on it? Let me know how it went!


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!! one broken boat and lost paddle and a steep hike out.

it was amazing. not the full desent i planned for but more water would be needed after where we made it to.
we made it to the end of the 360ft mile section barely.
probably started the day with 80 cfs and finished with 120. the crux was the pic with the ice very deseiving from 200 ft above the river turned out to be the hardest set of drops in my life.... balls to the wall is its official name. the creek chokes up to 3 feet slot on left pouring down a set of double drops and ends with a 8 foot boof into a barely eddy. than 5 feet out of the eddy a 25+ footer on to nearly flat rock where a alot of speed(jefe) and a half pencil is the move of choice didn't even feel a hit and went smooth as butter. i fired up balls to the wall with aaron blue angeling behind me i catch the eddy inbetween and he fired on through i wait 3 seconds and peel out and style the drop. he's up side down and now we are in the same turbulant eddy. he's unable to roll( his first swim since learning to boat) and he's grabs on to the back of my boat and we get him up in to the cave so that he's out of the water. i try to peel out of the cave and get it on the 3rd time with the right timing of the surge and it ends with a clean 6 footer. he was able to 5.0 route out of the cave enough he got a good jump over the boil line and swimmed down to were we hiked out. sick portaged only 3 drops. one is probably a always portage and the other 2 needed more water. over all i would do it in a heart beat. pics should be coming soon. Alot of great micro creeking mank.


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

If you get a chance check out Caspar Mike's TR, it's great reading!!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

play park in casper running 2000 cfs should be fun

by the way chances are boxelder and deer creek should be running at a good level.


----------

